# Big brother & buckeye lake



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

Guys here is one that you are not going to believe go to this web site and read the artical.www.buckeyelakebeacon.net Just when you thought you have heard of everything our goverment could come up with this a must read artical.. Tight Lines Fishguy


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

Do not create a wake in the no wake zone and you never have to worry about it. Just like the traffic lights. I never rush in a car getting someone 2 minutes earlier isn't worth the risk of an accident or ticket. The people who tend to slow down and take life as it comes will have no issues. If you breaking a law just because police aren't around doesnt mean you don't deserve a fine for doing so.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigticket (Jun 24, 2009)

I usually hate the idea of photo enforcing anything. That being said, as a shore fisherman who CONSTANTLY has to jump back from the waves created by boaters ruining my fishing spot, I actually don't mind this idea. Seriously, you have a boat and an entire lake to do whatever you want on, why on Earth do you have to speed by 10 feet from the guy fishing from shore?


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

Bon3s said:


> Do not create a wake in the no wake zone and you never have to worry about it. Just like the traffic lights. I never rush in a car getting someone 2 minutes earlier isn't worth the risk of an accident or ticket. The people who tend to slow down and take life as it comes will have no issues. If you breaking a law just because police aren't around doesnt mean you don't deserve a fine for doing so.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Read the whole artical first i am for the no wake but nobody better have a beer or a alcolhol beverage in your hand or ouch!!!!!!!


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

I see no problem with this. No wake means no wake. Do not operate a motor vehicle while impaired. What am I missing?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

you should really be more specific. whats rubbing you sideways with this? is it the fact that they are spending money on this?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Vince said:


> I see no problem with this. No wake means no wake. Do not operate a motor vehicle while impaired. What am I missing?


Not a thing! 

Last year a thread on break-ins at ramp parking lots has a guy wishing there were cameras in all those lots. Gotta be careful what you are asking for!


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

Guys i was not trying to start anything on this subject just giving a heads up i think the no wake camera is needed around Cranberry Marsh.I also think they might need more inforcement on Buckeye because of alcohol at times.I also know you are not suppose to have alcohol on State or city parks that has always been the law period.But if you read the whole artical on the site i posted and still get caught with alcohol i feel for ya!!!!The Cameras are also checking if you have any alcohol on your boat period sorry i stired up some of you ogfers if you get caught tough........Payup


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

FISHGUY said:


> Read the whole artical first i am for the no wake but nobody better have a beer or a alcolhol beverage in your hand or ouch!!!!!!!


Anyone in a wake zone, Speeding making a wake, With a beer in their hand should be arrested. Id say A fine is plenty fair. I fish from a kayak and the last thing I need is a drunk guy speeding by and putting me in the Drink while he raises his beer can to me.

Good to know you support driving a boat while drink


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Bon3s said:


> Anyone in a wake zone, Speeding making a wake, With a beer in their hand should be arrested. Id say A fine is plenty fair. I fish from a kayak and the last thing I need is a drunk guy speeding by and putting me in the Drink while he raises his beer can to me.
> 
> Good to know you support driving a boat while drink


read his last post.....you just so happned to post a minute before.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

hahaha I should've known it was that time of year again...happy april fools to you too FISHGUY


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Good, now install the same cameras on the restricted HP lakes and let larger motors on with a no wake restriction.

The largest argument against allowing larger HP motors from most has always been enforcement of a no wake restriction. Here is an easy way to provide enforcement and revenue without adding any administrative or office costs.

If people would just obey the laws these would not be needed. If you don't want to follow the law, like everyone else does, then you should pay.

I have zero problem with this, but I try to follow the laws.


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

Bon3s said:


> Anyone in a wake zone, Speeding making a wake, With a beer in their hand should be arrested. Id say A fine is plenty fair. I fish from a kayak and the last thing I need is a drunk guy speeding by and putting me in the Drink while he raises his beer can to me.
> 
> Good to know you support driving a boat while drink


I do not support being drunk driving anything if you read the whole artical your buddy or any body it the boat with a alcoholic beverage in there hand or setting in a cup holder will be ticketed by the way i dont dout that i have more time on the water and owned more boats than you are old and know the laws.


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

Net this is not a APRILS Fools joke This is being put in place now did you read the artical? I did not write it.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Lundy, I thought you of all people knew about this annual prank played on unsuspecting readers by the Buckeye Lake Beacon. Look back on this date in the OGF archives and you'll see what I mean. The pranks get more elaborate every year.

Look at the date in the last sentence of the "article" (April 1). They put it there every year as the tip-off.


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

Net i never thought about the April Fools jokes they pull every year but if not i do think the speed cameras anr not a bad idea.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

a joke? that's not right....


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Net said:


> The pranks get more elaborate every year.


That was the big tip-off for me, all the talk about satellites and images being sent to India etc, pretty well played though


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> That was the big tip-off for me, all the talk about satellites and images being sent to India etc, pretty well played though


I just looked at the pictures in the Buckeye Lake Beacon and you are right all the trees have leafs and the guy is working in short sleve shirt berrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

Happy April Fool guy's.............the paper sure comes up with some good ones.I bet they are already working on next year!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Ha Ha.....Liked the one about the nudist beach better...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Ha Ha.....Liked the one about the nudist beach better...


Or the one about stress fractures in the Dam forcing the corps of Engineers to drain 80% of the lake, man did that get a bunch of people on here worked up!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I loved it when they were going to take the bog back to canada where it saposedly came from.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Lol dang it Net you beat me to it. One time they said they were going to restrict the HP size on the lake 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

FISHGUY said:


> Read the whole artical first i am for the no wake but nobody better have a beer or a alcolhol beverage in your hand or ouch!!!!!!!


Which is what the Ohio watercraft regulations state...

However, they do a good job on their April fools joke.

Model railroader mag got started on it by accident - the editors were goofing around on the proof copy and added an alien at the 
controls of a loco on the cover before sending it out to be proofed, but forgot to remove it before it was sent to the printers and that issue was published that way. Ever since then the April issue will have some type of joke article. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

lol man I can't believe they are still fooling people! come on guys!


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Good one again!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I really wish it wasn't a joke, except for the information going to India part.


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

Lundy said:


> I really wish it wasn't a joke, except for the information going to India part.


Yeah. I watched a speed boat full of fun timers run aground at speed after dark one evening. It was near Clouse Island. 

Their direction of travel was way way off. They motored straight into three inch deep water at over 30 mph. Things came to a quick halt. 

This was before Heron Bay was built so I have no idea where they were headed. I can only assume the driver was very intoxicated.


----------

